# Beware. Fake Pioneer Amp



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks more like a Rockford then a GM-X334.

LOL!

Pioneer GM X334 4 Channel Power 200W x 4 800W Bridgeable Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

He only wants $40 and is willing to return it if DOA. Not sure I would label it 'beware' although it is clearly not a Pioneer amp. Funny how the logo on the top is the newer style, while the sticker on the bottom is their older one.  And you're right- it does look a lot like the old RF .2/a2 heatsinks. And that thing would be lucky to put out 80w, let alone 800...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

800 watts with a 15amp fuse


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Broken RCA also.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

At what point do you just decide to throw something away rather than sell it?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Definitely an OLD amp if legit. 

I have a newer version of the X334 and X332 (well, 95'/96'), both of which are "made in the U.S.A.".

This one says made in Japan, so it may be legit, if it was imported from Japan. Japanese models tend to look a bit different from their American sold counterparts. 

Still, I love the old exaggerated power ratings plastered on the amp. LOL


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not bridgeable so it must be a chip amp.12x4watts.

As far back as I can remember Pioneer always has a sticker on the bottom that has the power ratings and serial #.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I have a GM-X84 made in 94 that's a non-bridgeable 4-channel. It has the old logo on the top, unlike this curiously contradictory amp on eBay.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

This what it should look like.

GM-X334 - | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's the 95'/96' model year American sold/made model I have. 

Anyone on here care to take a look on the Japanese Pioneer website for this amplifier?

Edit.

I can't read Kanji and Kana. So, I can't really navigate it.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive been searching since I saw this ad and the only one I can find that looks like this comes right back to the Ebay listing I posted.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I know there's things that we here in the states can't easily access on the internet. Talked to a few international students that spoke of the internet here being different from back home. Granted, most of these were Chinese students, which China regulates their internet much differently, we can't exactly access what they can and they can't access things we can. 

Interesting if someone went through all that trouble to make an amp appear as though it is a Pioneer, which is but a mid-grade amp to begin with. Old school RF amps are sought after much more so than old Pioneer amps.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check this out.

Kingwood 1000 W. Watts ? Don't get taken ! Popular at Super Sales, Flea Markets, and internet - YouTube

Same amp basically.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Its not bridgeable so it must be a chip amp.12x4watts.
> 
> As far back as I can remember Pioneer always has a sticker on the bottom that has the power ratings and serial #.


I have a fake gold Pioneer chip amp here LOL

edit: with 7.5amp fuse.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> I have a fake gold Pioneer chip amp here LOL
> 
> edit: with 7.5amp fuse.



Oldest Pioneer amp I have is the GM-X84 (94'), which does have the sticker with power ratings on it. Amp is "made in Japan" as well. However, we only see 3/4 of the back of this amp on eBay, so who's to say it doesn't have the sticker to which ATOMICTECH62 speaks.

And I'm unsure if you, soccerguru607, are being serious or completely sarcastic.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Serious:

Pioneer model# 6903 by Japanese dynamic labs. I do not know how to add pictures here.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any idea how old the amp is soccerguru607? I'm wondering when such began being included. Sounds like your amp may well be from back in the 80's.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Weigel21 said:


> Any idea how old the amp is soccerguru607? I'm wondering when such began being included. Sounds like your amp may well be from back in the 80's.


No date and not sure. But does have a Pioneer sticker at the back.
This is a chip amp, just a multi leg chip to drive output. Similar to the picture of the board shown here.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this thread...but my friend brought me his Alpine amplifier and as soon as I popped it open I knew it was a counterfeit. It had two 2lbs bars screwed down to the amplifiers chassis inside on each end and the pcb was was the cheapest I've seen as well as the components. 

Yeah beware of counterfeit amps...if not sure do a little googling and most of the time you'll see the negative stories or no info at all just points to "counterfeit".


----------

